# Ecouteur sans fil

## maxime69000

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'écouteurs sans fil qui seraient compatible avec Gentoo ? je pense que ce n'est pas bien compliqué et c'est peut-être le cas de tous les écouteurs sans fil mais j'aimerai en être sur car c'est un achat important pour moi.

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

En fait ce n'est pas tant la compatibilité avec Gentoo qui importe mais la compatibilité avec le noyau, soit par le contrôleur bluetooth soit par une carte son intégré à l'écouteur sans fil => ce type de modèle est souvent préféré car cela évite les problèmes de latence et de qualité inhérentes au bluetooth. L'inconvénient c'est que ces modèles s'utilisent avec un contrôleur audio branché en USB et c'est lui dont il faut vérifier la compatibilité.

Suivant le type de modèle que tu souhaites prendre, une recherche google est donc conseillée au préalable et/ou une recherche dans le noyau  :Smile: 

Après tout dépend du type de modèle, personnellement pour un casque orienté jeux vidéos, j'ai finalement opté pour un casque avec fil de qualité car cela évite les problèmes de chauffe et de poids (bah oui la petite batterie a ses inconvénients), de latence et de fiabilité software (c'est juste un exemple pour dire que suivant l'usage...) Pour un casque nomade (transports etc.) effectivement un casque sans fil a ses avantages mais pour avoir un parrot en bluetooth quand je l'utilise sur l'ordi du coup il me faut régler la latence dû au bluetooth (qui vient aussi de mon dongle bluetooth pas extraordinaire).

@+

----------

## maxime69000

Merci pour la réponse très précise !!

J'ai pensé à prendre des écouteurs sans fil JBL, ils sont bien notés dans cet article : https://www.futura-sciences.com/tech/comparatifs/meilleur-ecouteur-sans-fil-comparatif/ et la marque me semble assez connue.

Serais-tu me dire si le "noyau" est compatible avec gentoo ?

Merci

----------

## DuF

Ce sont des écouteurs bluetooth donc ce n'est pas vraiment eux qui importent mais le dongle ou chipset bluetooth que tu as sur ton ordi, en gros il faut vérifier : 

1. écouteurs JBL compatible avec ton matériel bluetooth que tu as sur l'ordinateur (version de bluetooth et codecs cohérent)

2. ton matériel bluetooth (chipset intégré carte mère ou dongle usb) compatible avec le noyau => c'est donc ça qu'il faut vérifier

----------

